# PowerColor HD 7850 PCS+ 2 GB



## W1zzard (May 24, 2012)

PowerColor's HD 7850 PCS+ is the highest clocked HD 7850 card you can buy at this time. Thanks to its GPU clock speed of 1 GHz it provides excellent performance and the PCS+ cooler keeps everything cool and quiet. With just $20 over the AMD reference design, the price increase is also reasonable.

*Show full review*


----------



## KooKKiK (May 29, 2012)

High factory OC

Extreme manual OC

Low fan noise

Good power management

All at reasonable price

but only 8.9 for this...


*ARE U KIDDING ME ??!!??!!??*


----------



## Game214 (May 29, 2012)

digital pwm. you didnt mention this?
1000 core.
good manual oc.
low noise.
good price.

this is even better than msi's lame 7850 power edition.
this card deserves beyond 9.

I think I'm getting this card.


----------



## dj-electric (May 29, 2012)

The overclocking abilities on this card compering to other graphics cards on the market is beyond me. Painfully underestimated
Even by you w1zzard. IMO, this card is a 9.4


----------



## Casecutter (May 29, 2012)

Yea, W1zz what up with an *8.9*? This is a much better value than the MSI R7850 Power Edition costing $270 and that you gave an 8.8!  This card provides 8% increase performance/$ to a GTX670, and you gave that a 9.7!

Honestly, for this P-C PCS+ with 40% less performance that a GTX 670, but is really going to cost 40% less what's the deal here?  Sure a $400 card beats it surprise!  But folks ridiculed the 7850 when it came out as to high a price even you said, "HD7850 would do much better if it were $10 cheaper" on the reference review, although then you gave 7850 a 9.1.  So, today we get an all around better card for $10 more and you can't give it better than reference?   What is the competition at the price point a GTX570 those are still like $300, no value there? 

As you said about the reference GTX 670 "reasonable price of $399", but for a quality card that's more attainable to more folks (as it has lower price), while better performance to cost this is a sweet-heart!  This is always a "pay to play" arena, but in this $250 game this is great and who knows when Nvidia will come (some say July-Aug) or what they can deliver.  

If Nvidia brings in performance like GTX570-480 though $300, what's that going to change?  The only thing that Nvidia could do is pull 20% off GTX670 performance and $300 price which would be good for Nvidia users who wait what 10 week for 25% less cost with a 20% hit on performance, but that assumes the obvious.

Heck 9.4 I say a *9.5*!


----------



## N3M3515 (May 29, 2012)

I think it's just a typo, he obviously meant 9.8


----------



## christian27 (May 30, 2012)

Weird to see a low 8.9 score in such a good video card.


----------



## DarkOCean (May 30, 2012)

Why the performance scales so badly with the oc is the ecc feature on the memory kick in or what?


----------



## salamno14 (May 30, 2012)

* CCC Overdrive limits too low

use trixx

    * No support for CUDA and PhysX

just add NVIDA card so then , 680GTX maybe 

8.9

just add +1 please


----------



## Vulpesveritas (May 30, 2012)

I have to agree with everyone... it doesn't make sense given your past review ratings... trades blows with a GTX 570 for on average $50 less, with lower power consumption, more overclocking headroom where it almost gets up to the performance of a 580 in some instances, low fan noise, and a better performance vs price ratio than the 670... why is the score so low...

Though I have been meaning to ask, why is PhysX a negative for AMD cards when no AMD card will probably ever get to use said Nvidia proprietary system?... Not to mention there aren't many games which use it in the first place?  

Not meaning it in any hostile way, however I am curious as to why something which won't be there in the first place could be a con, why this review has such a low score based on the original 7850's score and its price / performance ratio versus the upper end 500 series and the 670, as well as the other 78xx series, which you gave great ratings on...

Seems.... odd.  but that's me possibly.

... also figured I would point out that this GPU is listed for $259 before shipping on newegg and has been for a couple of days.  I've been eyeing it and I was like "lol hey TPU did a review, cool!"


Spoiler


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 30, 2012)

This is my next card, I think. Definitely one of the 7850s. Then I will get another later.

Ya think deserves a few more points as well.


----------



## darkangel0504 (May 31, 2012)

why only 8.9 ?


----------



## W1zzard (May 31, 2012)

to check how many people look at the score vs. how many read the review


----------



## sliderider (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't consider this card to be a good value at all. I've shopped this and the 1ghz HD7870 and I've found HD7870's for sale for as little as $10 more. The only way you take this card over a stock HD7870 is if you are more concerned about power consumption than gaming performance. If those few extra frames mean the difference between fragging or being fragged, get the HD7870. Also, GeForce 560Ti cards can be found now for around $100 less. Performance is less, but the value equation is better IMHO.


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Aug 18, 2012)

sliderider said:


> I don't consider this card to be a good value at all. I've shopped this and the 1ghz HD7870 and I've found HD7870's for sale for as little as $10 more. The only way you take this card over a stock HD7870 is if you are more concerned about power consumption than gaming performance. If those few extra frames mean the difference between fragging or being fragged, get the HD7870. Also, GeForce 560Ti cards can be found now for around $100 less. Performance is less, but the value equation is better IMHO.



When this review came out the 7870s were in the $320 range and 560ti's were around $240 or so.  
It was a good deal then.


----------



## Frick (Mar 6, 2015)

Just ordered this card for about €70, new!


----------

